# Favorite Pink Lipsticks/Lipstains/ Lip Products!



## Pikahime (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw a thread on here asking everyone what their favorite red lipsticks were and I decided to do the same for pinks. You can include stains and even glosses and lip liners because I know not everyone wears lipsticks.  I'm looking to add more lipsticks to my collection but so far my favorite pink Lip products are.
	Nyx- Soft Matte Lip Cream in Tokyo (Which is sort of like a bubble gum pink but since I like the whole... dolly looking lips I sort of tone the color down a bit.
	Nyx Matte Lipstick in Nude- This is supposed to be more of a peachy color but I guess because of the color of my lips it shows up more like a soft baby pink.
	NYX Extra Creamy Round Lipstick in Marrakesh Pink- The site says this is a pastel pink and I can agree with that. I love applying this on the center of my lips when I feel like wearing a bit of color but not all over my lips.

	I just realized all of my favorites are NYX lip colors. I've bought other drugstore lip products but I haven't found one I really like. I haven't touched MAC lipsticks because I'd love some recommendations from you all before purchasing anything. I've been eying Angel (I don't know if it's a nude or a pink, it always looks pink to me) but I wonder if it'll look right on my skin tone (NC 40-42). I've also been trying to get out of my comfort zone and try brighter pinks because heck, I'm fine wearing black or lavender lipsticks but seeing a bright neon pink scares me! I have no idea why.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2013)

I love pinks that are intense in color like:


 		MAC Candy Yum Yum 	
 		MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Lipstick in #36 	
 		NARS Schiap (I have a NYX dupe for this) 	
 		NARS Funny Face (I have a NYX dupe for this too) 	
 		NYX Mega Lipgloss in Beige. 
 

  	That's all I can think of without actively looking at my collection. As soon as I get home I'll update and include the names of the NYX dupes I mentioned.


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 12, 2013)

Ahh the famed Candy Yum Yum! It's finally a permanent color, am I correct? I've seen it on so many darker skinned beauties and it looks so pretty, but it's so bright that I'm afraid to put it on me. Another Pink I forgot is by Etude House (a Korean brand, I buy Asian cosmetics a lot) from their Etoinette line (which has beautiful packaging btw). The color is PPK002, Petal Kiss.  It's actually a bright pink, the brightest pink I have, so anyone who likes vivids and bright colors check it out. I plan on buying Midnight Masquerade, which is the softer pink shade.  You can buy Etude House on Ebay, but I go through Amazon. The Etoinette line is from their Holiday 2012 collection, so with importing and everything, it's going to be a bit more pricey.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 12, 2013)

My fav' pink lippies ? Well, many !

  	- Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz, Mademoiselle, Charme
  	- Nars lipsticks in Trans Europe Express ( very pretty deep rose ), Roman Holiday, Funny Face ( deep fushia )
  	- M.A.C lipsticks in Offshoot, Haute Altitude, Beauty ( very pale lilac rose )
  	-Guerlain Rouges Automatiques in Champs Elysées, Rendez-Vous ( Shine ), Jardins de Bagatelle ( Shine )


----------



## sagehen (Feb 12, 2013)

MAC Candy Yum Yum
	MAC Girl About Town
	MAC Show Orchid
	MAC Full Fuschia
  	MAC Pink Pigeon

	NYX Matte Shocking Pink
	NYX Matte Sweet Pink
	NYX Round Tube Chloe

	WnW Fuschianista (Fergie Collection)
	WnWMegaLast in Smokin Hot Pink (#905)

	Rimmel London Kate Moss (black tube) in #6

	This is a list off the top of my head - I am sure there are more.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> This is a list off the top of my head - I am sure there are more.


  	NYX Matte Shocking Pink and NYX Matte Sweet Pink are dupes for NARS Funny Face and Schiap. Now which one dupes which one? Still not home can't say exactly.


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 14, 2013)

mac lovelorn,chatterbox,cremecup,angel,viva glam nicki
  	revlon superlustrous lipgloss in pink pop


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 18, 2013)

MAC Laugh a Lot
  	MAC Gaga 1 (don't sleep on this baby pink, it's the business paired with dark ol' Chestnut liner and topped with Gaga 1 gloss. Just make sure you blend that liner out so it's not harsh. I usually can't stand Chestnut, but I was surprised when this combo was recommended to me, and worked).
  	MAC Faux 
  	MAC Hot Gossip
  	Girl About Town (looks great with dark @ss Nightmoth. Just try it, it's not a stark look)

  	I wear most of my pinks with MAC Plum liner.


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

Here are my favorites:  Mac Creme Anglaise cremesheen glass  Mac VGV lipglass  Mac Gladiola lipstick (Dame Edna collection)  Mac Lust liglass  Mac Spice lipliner


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 14, 2013)

Admittedly a bit of a MAC spaz when it comes to lip products..

  	Gloss:
  	Electric Fuchsia (lipglass), Glamour O.D. (dazzleglass), Just Superb (cremesheen glass) & Scandelicious (kissable lip colour)

  	Liner:
  	Dervish, Embrace Me, Just Wonderful & Magenta

  	Lipstick:
  	Angel, Candy Yum Yum, Haute Altitude, Lickable, Pink Nouveau & Quick Sizzle


----------



## pinkfizz (Mar 16, 2013)

MAC St.Germaine is probably my favourite lipstick of all time, followed closely by Candy Yum Yum and recently Daddy's Little Girl, though that pulls more or a purpley pink. 
  	For more nude pinks I like Snob, Cremecup and Revlons' pink pout.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 16, 2013)

MAC:  Blankety, Candy Yum yum, viva glam nicki 1 lipglass, party parrot
  	Burberry:  pink heather (mist), Pink tuplip (cover)
  	Chanel: Flirt RCS (i see this as coral but "they" say it's pink so...)
  	Nars: roman holiday, carthage, never say never,


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 16, 2013)

MAC Pink Pigeon
  	MAC Candy Yum Yum
  	MAC Show Orchid
  	MAC Outrageously Fun
  	MAC Party Parrot (Is this pink though? I guess I could call it  a pink/coral? pink/red?)
  	MAC Masque
  	MAC Body Suit

  	MUFE #36 (I only have a tiny sample tube of this)

  	WnW Dollhouse Pink
  	WnW Don't Blink Pink
  	WnW Cherry Picking (pink red)
  	WnW Pinkerbelle (pink coral, very similar to VG Nicki 1)
  	WnW 901B (Think Pink)


  	Revlon Pink Pout

  	Maybelline Pink Of Me

  	Nicka K Beach Fuchsia (Beauty Supply Store)

  	That's just the lipsticks. I'm sure I have a few pink glosses but I'm not even in the mood to go dig for them. LOL.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 16, 2013)

*The new Dior glosses *in Sprinball, Première Soirée, etc... Lovely, not sticky and cute rose shades ( pale, sheer or more intense all very pretty )


----------

